
Show HN: JavaScript library that manages open-source JavaScript and/or CSS libraries - shenanigan
https://github.com/bhanu-mnit/jsAssist
======
shenanigan
^^

As a developer I use multiple open-source JS and CSS libraries on my frontend
and at times it become tedious to add the source of different libraries.

I built a library that manages everything for me. I just have to give the name
of the library. Presently, I have limited it to only some of the libraries.
But you can easily add more libraries and its link to it.

Please suggest your views and/or any feature additions that could improve this
library.

Thanks.

